# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Дисковый массив IBM4100 (FastT100) Помогите!

## Caxap

Здравствуйте уважаемые дамы и господа!
не ради баловства беспокою а по необходимости суровой...
Вообщем возникла проблема такого порядка
Мне досталось в руки вот такое устройство.
http://www.server-unit.ru/catalog/si...torage-ds4100/
Устройство Б/У, т.е. я не могу обратиться к продавцу потому.
Смысл проблемы такой:
Как не печально я просто не могу понять как к ней подключиться чтобы хотя бы посмотреть как она настраивается.... IBM сайт это большая помойка там я нашел много спецификаций и вариантов применения но точной формулировки как вообще начать с ней что либо делать я не нашел.
Помогите пожалуйста!

ЗЫ: у меня обычная гигабитка сетка на пятой паре, домен на MS 2008 сервере. В сети ее не видно, к DHCP она не обращается, прокся не видит ее траффика тоже(которого может просто и нет) Программка для управления IBM Storage manager (скачал с IBM) ее тупо не видит ни в варианте подключения в сеть ни в варианте подключения напрямую в комп.
т.е. устройство весело мигает лампочками будучи воткнутым в сеть и все.
Никаких возможных данных устройства я не знаю. Вроде мака и IP. 
Подойдет любой вариант решения проблемы, на ней нет никакой информации т.е. если надо ее хардресетнуть то сойдет. Но опять же я не знаю как это сделать.

Спасибо!

----------


## mixaxa2006

Доброго времени суток!
Тебе досталась очень серьёзная штука
Это корзина под 14 SATA диски горячей замены но есть заковыка она имеет оптический внешний интерфейс, для работы нужен RAID контроллер c оптическим выходом
С уважением Михаил Лобырев

----------

